# What to do with extra deer antlers? Cool projects welcome!



## redneckone (Nov 2, 2010)

I have a small 8 point with 3.5 in g2's i killed him when i was a teenager, and his trophy value as a wall hanger has lost much of it's value to me. It was meant to be a euro mount in the beginning but the dogs got to it first and chewed most of his nose off, so it's just a thick chewed up skull with little ol antlers on it. It is too small to make a decent pair of rattling antlers. I need the space on the wall for other deer also. Does anyone have any ideas for a home project to make out of the antlers? I don't really wanna cut em up for knife handles or anything. Maybe a toilet paper holder? Let me get some ideas from you guys!


----------



## Deadeye_Hoyt (Aug 4, 2010)

I make Euro mounts with artifical skulls, I could do it for you antlers if you send them to me.


----------



## redneckone (Nov 2, 2010)

He is mounted currently in a euro with a chewed off skull, I am looking to turn him into something creative since he is a small buck and i need him off the wall to make space for his bigger brethren. I have seen lamps made from them or a gun rack or something. Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## *Kandice* (Nov 7, 2010)

Still think you should use the horns for marshmallow sticks


----------



## redneckone (Nov 2, 2010)

Everyone look Kandice uses rage BH's!!!!! get her!!!


----------



## apke95 (Jul 31, 2010)

Make a lamp with the antler or even better a chandelier!:exclaim::dancing::banana::RockOn:


----------



## bhuntin (Jun 19, 2009)

I think you should dip them in camo! I dipped a few of my own in a grass pattern, and a hard wood pattern. I am currently dipping a few in some new camo film I just got.


----------



## Rembrandt1 (Mar 6, 2005)

Best ceiling display I've seen was the old Lone Star brewery museum in San Antonio....cowboys could bring in a set of horns in exchange for a free beer. Before long the entire place was covered with antlers.


----------



## stackman (Feb 4, 2007)

heaven


----------



## GAScout (Aug 20, 2010)

Sometimes they can be used as/with a basket for the handle. Or possibly a handle for a wooden box containing some of your bow equipment/tools. 
Depending on how much curve they have there might be a knife handle or two in the material you have.
Could you post a photo?


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

cabinet or other door handles. accents on a lamp. upside down as legs on a chip bowl. back scratcher for Kandice


----------



## Rembrandt1 (Mar 6, 2005)

Here's what one guy did in his garage...


----------



## Sisco (Sep 23, 2010)

As a tall guy who has bumped his head wayyy to many times, those ceiling mounted racks are scary!


----------



## Deer Mount (Feb 16, 2009)

I cut the bases off some sheds I found and used them as handles for my fireplace poker, ash scoop etc. They look alot better with my rock fireplace than the black or brass handles.


----------



## redneckone (Nov 2, 2010)

Ahh getting some good ideas....keep em rolling guys and thanks!


----------



## 91bravo (Oct 31, 2009)

My friend used to buy bags of deer horn and make pipes out of them!! Tobacco pipes of course! A dremmel tool, some leather and he had nice pipes that he could sell at trade day for about $7 a pipe!!


----------



## redneckone (Nov 2, 2010)

91bravo said:


> My friend used to buy bags of deer horn and make pipes out of them!! Tobacco pipes of course! A dremmel tool, some leather and he had nice pipes that he could sell at trade day for about $7 a pipe!!


 do you got any pics of this??


----------



## YZ125MM700 (Dec 30, 2009)

redneckone said:


> Everyone look Kandice uses rage BH's!!!!! get her!!!


LOL that's funny


----------



## 91bravo (Oct 31, 2009)

No I don't have any pics, but he would use the brow tines and the G-tines and the sharp point was the sucking end, and he just drilled out a hole for the goods to go in, put a screen in it, wrapped leather lace around the ends and they looked pretty sharp! Smoked good too!


----------



## redneckone (Nov 2, 2010)

Where could i get screens from? a smoke shop?


----------



## tpeters (Apr 29, 2010)

not my idea, but thought it was neat. epoxy a threaded insert into a section of antler to use as a handle while sharpening broad heads.


----------



## *Kandice* (Nov 7, 2010)

redneckone said:


> Where could i get screens from? a smoke shop?


Amazon sells them. You can get like a crap load of them for pretty cheap.


----------



## redneckone (Nov 2, 2010)

thanks...you know im sitting right beside you right?


----------



## *Kandice* (Nov 7, 2010)

redneckone said:


> thanks...you know im sitting right beside you right?


Its more fun to do it this way though.


----------



## 419deerhunter (Oct 9, 2009)

I made a rattle bag out of some sheds I found just cut them up into like 2-3'' pieces and put them in a crown royal bag worked real good till I lost it


----------



## redneckone (Nov 2, 2010)

I like the pipe idea and the rattle bag the best so far, great ideas.


----------



## Boone (Jun 13, 2003)

Ahh I always wondered when I found that rattling bag who the guy was that lost it !!! lol........ Now I know ! 
I made some black powder measures, buttons for my black powder bag, coat racks, hot glue tines around picture frames for your hunting photos, lamp bases


----------



## redneckone (Nov 2, 2010)

I shall be getting a black powder rifle soon, so maybe i can save some for a ball starter...


----------



## Arthor Morgen (Feb 19, 2020)

Does this is a professional back scratcher


----------



## Corn-bread82 (Feb 1, 2020)

This is something I thought would be cool to do with shed antlers and a plastic skull. Could be done with one of your antlers off chewed up euro


----------



## Redneck2323 (Feb 2, 2018)

All mine are displayed. Now i know i have not killed as much as alot of you, but i like to display them.


----------



## String Bender (Feb 1, 2020)

My dad cut the tips off and made hat hooks on a door that looked real neat. He also made the coolest door handle to his basement door


----------



## Boone (Jun 13, 2003)

I've made beer bottle openers, screen door handles , toilet paper holder, cut a bunch of buttons out of antlers for rendezvous enactment guys I know.


----------



## kilerhamilton (Jul 19, 2010)

I make weed pipes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heath423 (Jun 10, 2019)

The rattle bag idea. Love it. I think I'm going to do that. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Michiarcher (Feb 4, 2020)

Some good ideas. I have to get some more antlers


----------



## flyingturbines (Jul 11, 2020)

New one on my must see place. Thanks.


----------



## Uglykidjoe (Jul 3, 2020)

One atop the other,and its a necklace stand for women.
Or mount each one on a separate piece of wood for bookends...people pay stupid money for those on ebay.
If nothing else I'd ebay em and spend the money on new gear.
Or make a jacket hanger rack outta em.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Get a few more and build one of these.:wink:


https://www.google.com/search?q=ant...ECAcQGg&biw=1388&bih=670#imgrc=-XFhO6CIQk17jM


----------



## Muzzy61 (Oct 22, 2007)

Corn-bread82 said:


> This is something I thought would be cool to do with shed antlers and a plastic skull. Could be done with one of your antlers off chewed up euro


Cool idea.


----------



## Hubert Bartczak (Oct 20, 2021)

I also make some antler decor, especially antler chandeliers, unfortunately I do not have access to whitetail deer antlers and I make it especially from fallow deer, or moose antlers. You may see my works here: www.antlabo.com


----------



## AWS (Oct 20, 2021)

The tips make great toggle buttons for a coat, sliced rounds make regular buttons, 4" long tips and a piece of industrial hacksaw blade make nice patch knives. I have a ball starter for my flintlock out of antler.


----------



## Deathrow Jethro (Jun 18, 2014)

I made a shadow box coffee table. 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## joesangimino (Nov 7, 2021)

redneckone said:


> I have a small 8 point with 3.5 in g2's i killed him when i was a teenager, and his trophy value as a wall hanger has lost much of it's value to me. It was meant to be a euro mount in the beginning but the dogs got to it first and chewed most of his nose off, so it's just a thick chewed up skull with little ol antlers on it. It is too small to make a decent pair of rattling antlers. I need the space on the wall for other deer also. Does anyone have any ideas for a home project to make out of the antlers? I don't really wanna cut em up for knife handles or anything. Maybe a toilet paper holder? Let me get some ideas from you guys!


Deer antlers on the fireplace! So rustic and a great way to showcase them!


----------



## BowhunterJT (Jun 4, 2009)

Deathrow Jethro said:


> I made a shadow box coffee table.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



very nice!


----------



## minengr (Aug 16, 2013)

I made a turkey tote with part of a shed


----------



## Corinth Hunter (May 6, 2009)

Antlers make great hanging hooks for all kinds of stuff. Now don't laugh at this HUGE antler but it made a great quiver hanger.


----------



## Muzzy61 (Oct 22, 2007)

Deathrow Jethro said:


> I made a shadow box coffee table.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great, good job


----------

